# .38 spec ammo--SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have around 750--850 rounds of American eagle .38 spec 158 grain round nose ammo for sale $14.00 a box or $13.00 a box if you buy 3 or more. P.M.please.\\SOLD


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

9 boxes left.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

5 left.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Also have 5 boxes of reloads-- $10.00 each (50 rounds each)

sold


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

ALL SOLD


----------

